# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Need some help with this one

## Vasculardiscuss

I ordered some gear from a source that I have never had any problem with and this order was a little funny...
The tracking and the package was different from any other orders (I have ordered here for over 10years)

And it came from a different country as well 

Four items were subbed without me knowing

I was sent dritish dragon eu? 

It looks like complete garbage, I went to the website and it looks like it was made in the 80's... complete with misspelled words and all.

What do you guys think?

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Almostgone any advice?

----------


## almostgone

There are a ton of knockoffs of B-D after the original guy running operations walked away from it.

No idea if the contents are any good, but the crimp on sleeves for the stoppers looks like they were recycled from a fire sale.

----------


## Booz

BD went down a good few years ago,personally wouldn’t touch anything labelled BD………
Just my 2 cents mate.

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Thanks for the input guys, much appreciated.

----------

